# Halloween Classic



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to let the BRP racers know about one of our own, SG1 won the halloween classic 1/12 stock class in the most exciting finish I have ever seen. With only a few turns left he came from 3rd place to win going down the straight. WOW 

He is still my hero, way to go Wayne.

PS BUD ate it in the main (again) LOL
Tang


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

GOOD JOB WAYNE ---- What happend Bud?


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Micro_Racer said:


> GOOD JOB WAYNE ---- What happend Bud?


Wayne I new you could pull it off! Good Job!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I hit the walls after the first lap demo derby!!!! Wish I could run the 1/12th like the BRP. I did however qualify 3rd set the fastes individual lap and had the fastest last lap so thats not bad for a old man  
Yes Wayne was most awsome He said He could not have done it without his years of practice with his BRP car. Also without my motor who knows were he would have been :thumbsup: 
It was the best race I ever seen 8 min with 3 cars not more than 15 feet apart.
Brian Rice did have the power but just was not able to get by the leader. I was marshalling right in front of the stand and kept telling Wayne just to follow because I knew the 1st and 2nd would tangle and that's what happened in the second from last turn WOW !
Glad that race is over now it's time for some FUN BRP racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

All those years of fine tuning the BRP cars and motors paid off!! I thought I was getting to old for this stuff....lol... It just gets more exciting!! Bud,
you had the motor to win all along 

Wayne


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Bud-thanks for sponsoring the old geezers class!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

I guess the old farts should be happy that they changed the age limit for masters


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

No I'm not, they still have the class set too low in age.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Well, I am grandfathered infor 2005, but I'll be 40 before the end of the year!!

Don-what age are you thinking?  I know Frank won a few of his Masters titles in his late 30's.


----------



## ZOOOOM (Mar 24, 2003)

Don wants them to have a Golden Buckeye Class  
The rules are as follows:

5) Must drive with both hands on the wheel.
4) One finger on the gas and one finger on the brake.
3) Must not be able to see over the top of the drivers stand.
2) Must only drive half as fast as the other classes

AND THE #1 Rule

You must wear the really big sunglasses with the side shields


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Golden Buckey sounds about right [55]. But I'm not talking Masters but something for us mentaly challenged old farts who are old enough to be fathers to the run of the mill Masters driver.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I was the oldest at 52 in the main had the fastest lap but hit stuff!! Maybe time for those tri focals


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

Does it count after 10 years working in the restaurant business and 70 to 90 hours a week I feel like I am 55 years old most days. Will that get me in the Masters, Masters class???


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

When your hair is as grey as mine and your going to have a cateract operation then we will talk old Fart class.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

:lol: You win!!!


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Donald Deutsch said:


> When your hair is as grey as mine QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hey Don,
> ...


----------

